# Ricoh SG3110DN Refillable Ink Cartridge



## primodvdprices (May 16, 2013)

Does anybody know the risks of doing this? I'm trying to find ways of saving money and this looks like something to do but I'm a little nervous. Any advise would help.


Thanks


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

primodvdprices said:


> Does anybody know the risks of doing this? I'm trying to find ways of saving money and this looks like something to do but I'm a little nervous. Any advise would help.
> 
> 
> Thanks


Several risks, unless the inks were specifically formulated for Ricoh forget about it. Some are trying inks meant for Epson in Ricohs and fail.

Another poster here who I deem knowledgeable, very experienced, and reliable who has tried this and wrote a detailed post on it ... advising against it.

You would also need an ICC sublimation profile regardless of the ink source issue.

If you want to use the Ricoh with 3rd party non Sawgrass inks I suggest you wait until after 9/1/14 (SG patent expiration) as other vendors that support the inks with ICC's and use inks meant for Ricohs start appearing.


----------



## SubliKing (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello Mike,
I thought Sawgrass got some new patents for "Gel" Inks to be used in Ricoh Printers.
Didn't think Ricoh Sublimation Ink was included in the same patent that expires 09/01/14.
I really, really,... Hope You are correct.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

SubliKing said:


> Hello Mike,
> I thought Sawgrass got some new patents for "Gel" Inks to be used in Ricoh Printers.
> Didn't think Ricoh Sublimation Ink was included in the same patent that expires 09/01/14.
> I really, really,... Hope You are correct.



Well I hope I am too Steve. I researched this per another overseas suppliers request and found nothing unique that wasn't already tied to the the '907 patent. 
You can read from Sawgrass publication on the Sublijet R inks they state the '907 patent as their related IP.

http://sawgrassink.indigofiles.com/...ublijet/SubliJet_R_Getting_Started_Guide.pdf]

"The process of using the SubliJet® R ink is protected by U.S. and foreign patents. Sawgrass will
provide a complete list of the relevant patents upon request. The use of the SubliJet® R ink to
practice the patented process is permitted by this license.

GRANT OF LICENSE: This PLA grants you the following rights: You may install and use the SubliJet
R ink packaged herewith in your Ricoh printer to practice the printing process described in U.S. Patent No. *5,488,907*. The use of any ink, dye, or pigment to practice the Sawgrass Process, other than a SubliJet® R Ink purchased from Sawgrass or its authorized distributor accompanied by a PLA, is not a licensed use of the Sawgrass Process. No rights to use the Sawgrass Process, except those specified herein, are granted, and no rights to use any other process, product, software, or hardware developed or sold by Sawgrass are granted or implied hereby."

If you are worried about as a potential Ricoh sublimation supplier you could contact them as they suggest. 

Competition is this industry is sorely needed, so I wish you luck.


----------



## primodvdprices (May 16, 2013)

*bump* Any news on refillable ink for this printer? I see refillable inks for epson printers but nothing for this so far.


----------



## Moohar (Jan 7, 2016)

*Another bump* - I have just got myself a Ricoh 3110 for sublimation purposes and yes the Sawgrass sublijet sublimation cartridges are very expensive at about £45 a cartridge. Would *love* to know if there are any alternatives knocking around these days. I see refillable pigmentation ink cartridges...and I see the failures noted against these...as the head has wider nozzles....I think they are mainly for Epsons.

So does anybody know if there are any refillable or bulk gel ink / CISS solutions for Sublimation on Ricoh 3110


Thanks all..


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

I haven't run out of my sawgrass ink yet so I have not tried this ink however, I've emailed this person who says that this is a "gel" ink


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

sorry.....Sublimation Ink Cartridge Set for Ricoh 3110DN 7100DN Includes Ink Ricoh GC41 | eBay


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

I've been using these same inks for a few months now, and I can't tell the difference between them and Sawgrass. I use the same ICC profiles, and PowerDrivers. If you have a brand new Ricoh, I don't believe the eBay seller provides the ICC profiles, or drivers, so you might want to email them about that.


----------



## Moohar (Jan 7, 2016)

Aha - great to know that it exists and there are happy users...shame his ebay listing won't allow it to be shipped to UK. Grrr... I've messaged him as his listing description implies that he will ship to other countries.

Thanks all


----------



## signmike (May 1, 2016)

ParrotPrinting said:


> sorry.....Sublimation Ink Cartridge Set for Ricoh 3110DN 7100DN Includes Ink Ricoh GC41 | eBay


Will this work with the Sawgrass SG400/800 printers?


----------



## sn315on (Feb 13, 2014)

Moohar said:


> Aha - great to know that it exists and there are happy users...shame his ebay listing won't allow it to be shipped to UK. Grrr... I've messaged him as his listing description implies that he will ship to other countries.
> 
> Thanks all


I bought it from Amazon, I found him there.

http://www.amazon.com/Refillable-Su...1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage

Maybe he will ship to the UK via Amazon? Worth a shot.


----------



## sn315on (Feb 13, 2014)

signmike said:


> Will this work with the Sawgrass SG400/800 printers?


You should read the info in the Ebay auction. I bought it for my printer which is a Ricoh 3110 and it works great.


----------



## Shalisk (Jan 28, 2016)

sn315on said:


> You should read the info in the Ebay auction. I bought it for my printer which is a Ricoh 3110 and it works great.


How do you like that printer?
What kinda projects do you use it for?
And do they come out good enough you would sell them?


----------



## signmike (May 1, 2016)

sn315on said:


> You should read the info in the Ebay auction. I bought it for my printer which is a Ricoh 3110 and it works great.


I did read the ebay auction, thanks.

The SG400 is made by Ricoh and is nearly identical to the 3110. Just not sure if Sawgrass relabeled it and uses a more expensive 'exclusive' ink in it for giggles or if this ink can be used.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

signmike said:


> Will this work with the Sawgrass SG400/800 printers?


I don't use a Ricoh so I'm just mentioning what others that do and have the Sawgrass SG400/800 printers are reporting ... is that the non SG branded Ricohs (ie SG3110DN) model carts do not work in the SG400/800 Virtuoso models. 

It appears that SG has keyed the cart to not work. Another has posted somewhere here how to defeat that "key".

I got an email from this vendor and they support the SG Virtuoso models.

See my post here.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t675073.html#post3630129

My disclaimer, I can't vogue for the product and I have no affiliation with that company. I one bought empty Epson carts from is the only experience I have with them.

They show sublimation carts for both Ricoh brand and then seperately the Virtuoso brand,


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Here is the post about the compatibility and the mention of how to make it work by disabling the key (security fin as it is called in the post).

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t517978.html#post3557897


----------



## signmike (May 1, 2016)

mgparrish said:


> Here is the post about the compatibility and the mention of how to make it work by disabling the key (security fin as it is called in the post).
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t517978.html#post3557897


Thank you!
The help is appreciated.

Now I can debate 7110 vs. SG800 (boy can the 7110 be found for cheap, then just buy the sub inks on top of it)

Also interesting noting in your last link the noticeable difference in quality between the "R" inks and the "HD" inks...


----------



## sn315on (Feb 13, 2014)

Shalisk said:


> How do you like that printer?
> What kinda projects do you use it for?
> And do they come out good enough you would sell them?


I've used it for a few months and I really haven't had any issues with it. Haha, some of them are user issues. I have mugs for sale already. I have been testing on coasters and other items recently. I plan on selling many items. The printer is a great option for someone to start out.


----------



## sn315on (Feb 13, 2014)

signmike said:


> I did read the ebay auction, thanks.
> 
> The SG400 is made by Ricoh and is nearly identical to the 3110. Just not sure if Sawgrass relabeled it and uses a more expensive 'exclusive' ink in it for giggles or if this ink can be used.


The auction info is very specific, that's why I asked you to read the auction. I would contact the person selling it before buying. I bought that ink because I have that printer. It worked in mine as it was made for it.


----------



## mikewohlwend (Apr 19, 2007)

I bought some off ebay and haven't had a problem at all in my SG400. I will have to look and see who the seller was.


----------



## georgiaspeach78 (Jun 14, 2015)

So is it still working I want to do this to my sg400, But i am researching the threads to find out exactly what need to do, the ink cost is crazy!


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

My original set of refillable carts are still working fine. Actually need to order another set of inks to refill them.


----------



## mikewohlwend (Apr 19, 2007)

georgiaspeach78 said:


> So is it still working I want to do this to my sg400, But i am researching the threads to find out exactly what need to do, the ink cost is crazy!


Mine was working fine the last time I used it. Which has been a bit since I went to a bigger format.


----------



## Peeler (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm hoping you guys can help me with my problem with these refillable cartridges. I'm using a Sawgrass SG400 printer and I'm getting an error message with the new cartridges. How do I bypass the error message of not being Sawgrass ink so I can print?

Thanks!


----------

